# Beeweaver queens



## BoTBees (Jun 8, 2010)

Has anyone had any experience with Bee weaver's queens?


----------



## rwells (May 12, 2010)

I have two hives with BEE Weaver Queens and I have no complaints. They are not aggresive and build up real fast


----------



## SantaFeBeek (Jun 13, 2012)

I purchased 3 beeweaver packages this spring, two queens were good, one went missing a couple of weeks after install. The two who made it have been great. I even split one of the hives about a month ago because it was so strong. I purchased a replacement queen from beeweaver, as well, and she seems to be doing great so far.


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

Currently have 7 and they build up fast and stay strong they are gentle and easy to deal with.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

In April I purchased two packages with B Weaver queens. Very easy to work with. One of the hives is just mind-blowing jammin'!


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

My very first (and only, so far) bee hive was started with a nuc box (queen & 4 frames of bees) that I picked up at BeeWeaver in Navasota, this past April. I have zero experience in beekeeping, but my bees seem very sweet and docile. I mowed with the riding lawn mower yesterday, all around their box, and none tried to kill me. I've never been stung before, either. Another beekeeper came and looked at them a couple months ago and was very impressed with how sweet and docile they are.

Last week, I put a 2nd deep hive body box onto my original one. I think it took the bees about 2 months to almost completely fill all the frames of the first box (except one side of one frame that is freakishly empty). 

I enjoyed my experience with the BeeWeaver people. Very friendly. I'll have to get back with you on how long my queen lasts. But I'm sure she'll be fine. I think the # of bees (from the original 10,000) has at least doubled, and possibly tripled. I have a LOT of bees in that one box. My queen must know exactly what she's doing!


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

My hubby was riding the mower around my strongest hive, and I sure was nervous. They left him entirely alone, though. My BeeWeaver bees are entirely forgiving of my mistakes so far. I don't even smoke them. When I make a bone-dumb error---like the time I dropped two full TBH frames of bees and they slammed back down into place---they barely scold me before going back to work.


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes! I haven't had to smoke mine, either. But mainly because the smoker and I have some personality conflicts with eachother. I would rather take my chances with irritating the bees, than fool with that crazy smoker! 

I, too, dropped a corner of a frame (accidentally) too hard back into the box. They just started buzzing at me louder, which is their way of saying I have worn out my welcome. I think they were also telling me to "get some **** gloves that fit properly, you stupid human"! Which I did, post haste.........


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Same here! I haven't dropped a single thing since I got gloves that fit. As Dr. Phil would say, "First page of the DUH journal."

I've never been stung either, and I plan to make it a personal quest to see how long I can go!

Sondra


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

I think gloves are a very underestimated part of the beekeeper's PPE! I have half a dozen pairs of "expensive" leather and cloth gloves I bought on various beekeeper supply websites, and none of them work as well as the $2.95 kitchen dishwashing gloves someone told me to get. I love how I can work the frames and small parts of the hive so much easier!

Susan


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

vonknabe said:


> I think gloves are a very underestimated part of the beekeeper's PPE! I have half a dozen pairs of "expensive" leather and cloth gloves I bought on various beekeeper supply websites, and none of them work as well as the $2.95 kitchen dishwashing gloves someone told me to get. I love how I can work the frames and small parts of the hive so much easier!
> 
> Susan


You'd be even more amazed how easy it is without gloves.


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG....I'm probably years away from going gloveless!


----------



## franktrujillo (Jan 22, 2009)

ya i ordered bee weaver queens my first year and they had deformed wing virus and foul brood.it was my first year of bee keeping i had no other bees before.i raise Russian x Carolinian's now and a 2 feral hives and new world Carolinian's. i have not treated in 4 winters now all natural comb.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Cam, I'm still too much of a Beekweenie to go gloveless. Besides, I think I'll challenge Susan to a contest to see who can go the longest without being stung. 

Susan, are you game?

FrankT, what a terrible way to start beekeeping. I would have been so terribly discouraged. Way to go on treatment-free!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

SRBrooks said:


> Cam, I'm still too much of a Beekweenie to go gloveless. Besides, I think I'll challenge Susan to a contest to see who can go the longest without being stung.


There is some thought that the venom on the bee suits and clothing will cause allergy to bee venom without one being stung. Wives and children of commercial beekeepers who wash the suits, are around the venom without being stung are vulnerable. once you've been stung a few times you'll get used to it and it will help protect you.


----------



## vonknabe (Jun 18, 2012)

SRB, I proudly accept your challenge! It's going to be difficult for my ladies to get to me, the way I go out there suited up! LOL! Let's "sweeten" the pot! Loser pays winner one jar of their homegrown honey!


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

I've only been at this for 2 months. I will have no honey to give you for at least a year. But it mattereth not! I shall emerge victorious!

No stinger shall ever be able to reach my skin through knee socks, undies, bra, shirt, jeans, full-length, one-piece Golden Bee Suit w/screened veil; bandana, baseball cap, knee-high rubber boots and bicep-high gloves! 

You'll not win, I tell you, you'll not win!

Sondra


----------



## johnth78 (May 26, 2012)

My money is on the bees!! I got stung through my suit as I leaned over the hive on Mon and pressed ever so lightly on the edge of the box.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Uh, yeah, but I doubt you were wearing a full layer or two of clothing under a 3-layer mesh bee suit! C'mon, now, we need you backing the Sondra Team!


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I would die working bees in that configuration.


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

franktrujillo said:


> ya i ordered bee weaver queens my first year and they had deformed wing virus and foul brood.it was my first year of bee keeping i had no other bees before.i raise Russian x Carolinian's now and a 2 feral hives and new world Carolinian's. i have not treated in 4 winters now all natural comb.


They tend to have more AFB susceptibility.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Here are a few details you may find helpful.

I had only one Bweaver queen, and most people know that judging one is not an accurate or fair example.
But this queen and her hive had some definite traits. 
I bought her as a first year beekeeper and had absolutely no problems with her or the hive. They were my best producing hive and were one of only three hives I overwintered here in the Northwest that did it all on their own without help from me.
The bees are naturally smallish, great if you are interested in regressed bees and small cell comb.
Are they hot? No more than many of my other hives. But I have gentler hives for sure.
BUT....
If they are stressed for any reason..low on stores, queenless, etc..they do act differently..some may describe as hot. 
When I open most hives, I may get two or three..maybe up to 8 bees on my gloves. The weaver hive I will have 30. Or 50. Not stingy, but like synchronized swimmers...everyone does the exact same thing at the same time. You don't want to move fast, bump the frames or jar anything or they will create a great roaring sound. My other hives are not like that at all..they are gathering the troops for sure. Could be a bit intimidating for a beginner, but as a beginner I was fine with it. Just surprised. 
They had no problems with the yellow jacket assault last fall that killed off several of my hives and nucs. I have never treated them for mites. Never needed to. Queen was a great layer. 
I did not graft from her as I have heard the second generation IS hot when crossed with Italians and such.
When you consider the robust, productive and over wintering abilities of the BeeWeaver stock, I would put up with those 'hot' tendencies in a second. 

If you are having high winter losses, a person might give them a try in the North. Funny, since they are from Texas! I would hate to be a bear or predator and get into the Weaver hive. All my digging in their business has not ticked them off much. LOL but I would hate to see them with their hackles up in a bad way. Probably teach that critter not to get into hives though!
I did not want to try to overwinter the 2011 queen for a second year and sold her as a breeder queen for a pretty decent price.
I found Laura at beeweaver to have great customer service. But as I said, it was only one queen.
Hope this helps!


----------

